# Welche WaKü für i9-9900k ?



## OkidokiBanane (9. März 2019)

*Welche WaKü für i9-9900k ?*

Hallo,

nachdem ich heute endlich endgültig entschieden habe keinen Luftkühler zu verbauen suche ich eine WaKü für mein be quiet 9000 rev Gehäuse und den i9-9900k
Board ist ein Asus hero VI.
Wäre gut wenn die WaKü kein Sata Anschluss vom Board benötigen würde.

Bin auch über Alphacool Eisbär Hurricane gestolpert aber ich denke für eine modulare WaKü ist mein gehäuse nicht optimal.

Zur Zeit habe ich eine Arctic 360 vor Ort (Freund hatte die noch liegen), denke aber die passt nicht wirklich ins Gehäuse und stösst mit den unteren Lüftern an die Kühlkörper des Boards.

Habt Ihr Ideen und Erfahrungen?


Budget ist nicht entscheiden mir geht es um ein gutes Preis-Leistungsverhälntis


----------



## Sinusspass (9. März 2019)

*AW: Welche WaKü für i9-9900k ?*



OkidokiBanane schrieb:


> Zur Zeit habe ich eine Arctic 360 vor Ort (Freund hatte die noch liegen), denke aber die passt nicht wirklich ins Gehäuse und stösst mit den unteren Lüftern an die Kühlkörper des Boards.



Du könntest natürlich ganz trocken den Radiator nur einseitig mit Lüftern bestücken, oder wenn möglich das Teil in die Front bauen.


----------



## IICARUS (9. März 2019)

*AW: Welche WaKü für i9-9900k ?*

Wenn die AIO schon da ist kannst nur du es am ende 100% durch selbst versuchen ausprobieren und mit einem 360er Radiator solltest du gut auskommen. Zur Not teste es mal so ohne den Radiator zu verbauen um zu sehen wie gut dein Prozessor mit dieser Kühlung auskommen würde. Den Radiator könntest du zur Not auch extern irgendwie verbauen, ob es aber Optisch gut aussieht musst du selbst bestimmen.


----------



## Schrotti (9. März 2019)

*AW: Welche WaKü für i9-9900k ?*

Ganz ehrlich?

Für den i9-9900k überhaupt keine AiO sondern eine richtige Custom Wakü.


----------



## Plasmadampfer (9. März 2019)

*AW: Welche WaKü für i9-9900k ?*

Das hängt doch davon ab, was TE mit der CPU veranstaltet. Fürn schlanken Office PC kannste der CPU nämlich auch mit Loctite 401 einen alten Vogelkäfig drauf kleben, oder vom Käfig das Badehäuschen, Desktop, kein Tower, Board in die Horizontale.


----------



## IICARUS (9. März 2019)

*AW: Welche WaKü für i9-9900k ?*

Stock geht problemlos, da mit Stock zwischen 4,7 und 5 Ghz anliegen und unter Last auf alle Kerne nur 4,7 GHz. Die 95 Watt werden auch nur innerhalb von Stresstests und Benchmark überschritten oder wenn Programme verwendet werden wie Video Bearbeitung. Für allcore muss man halt schauen was für eine Spannung benötigt wird und wie hoch man wegen den Temperaturen noch kommen kann. Dementsprechend wird man ein Kompromiss zwischen 4,7 und 5 Ghz eingehen müssen.

Ich habe hier aber schon gute Ergebnisse mit einem Noctua D15 gesehen.


----------



## OkidokiBanane (9. März 2019)

*AW: Welche WaKü für i9-9900k ?*

Hallo, wie gesagt die Arctic ist erstmal geliehen. Mit dem PC wird gespielt viel Rennsim und viel Videoschnitt gemacht. Was wäre da eure Empfehlung?


----------



## IICARUS (9. März 2019)

*AW: Welche WaKü für i9-9900k ?*

Ich würde es mal so testen, denn dann kannst du schauen wie gut der Prozessor damit auskommen wird und dann kannst du dich immer noch entscheiden was du nimmst. Als Luftkühler würde ich ein Noctua D15 nehmen und AIOs würde ich erst ab 280-360 nehmen. Wobei du mit AIO nicht zwingend besser sein wirst und im Grunde eher den Vorteil der Optik und das alles weniger Platz einnimmt haben wirst.

Kann dir kein Vergleich zu meinem System geben da ich eine ausgiebige custom Wakü habe was so nicht mit einer AIO verglichen werden kann.


----------



## Sinusspass (9. März 2019)

*AW: Welche WaKü für i9-9900k ?*

Ein wirkliches Upgrade wäre eigentlich nur ne custom Wakü, wirklich relevant bessere Aios als die Arctic gibts nicht.


----------



## Plasmadampfer (9. März 2019)

*AW: Welche WaKü für i9-9900k ?*

Also, ich hatte mal einen I9-9900k, den habe ich allerdings gestern mim Taxi E-Klasse meinem Bruder gebracht. Ich habe dem eine Corsair AllinOne Wakü mit zwei 140er bequiet Lüftern unterm Dach verpasst und MX4 Salbe.

Ich kann mich irgendwie nicht von meinem I7-3770k trennen. Der Rechner läuft seit 2012 megastabil. Mein Bruder hat auch noch meine Vooodoo 3dfx 3500 in Betrieb, an dem Rechner mit dem er seine Steuern macht.


----------



## IICARUS (9. März 2019)

*AW: Welche WaKü für i9-9900k ?*



Plasmadampfer schrieb:


> Also, ich hatte mal einen I9-9900k, den habe ich allerdings gestern mim Taxi E-Klasse meinem Bruder gebracht. Ich habe dem eine Corsair AllinOne Wakü mit zwei 140er bequiet Lüftern unterm Dach verpasst und MX4 Salbe.
> 
> Ich kann mich irgendwie nicht von meinem I7-3770k trennen. Der Rechner läuft seit 2012 megastabil. Mein Bruder hat auch noch meine Vooodoo 3dfx 3500 in Betrieb, an dem Rechner mit dem er seine Steuern macht.


Verstehe nicht ganz inwiefern es jetzt hilfreich sein soll  ...soll er den Prozessor verschenken?


----------



## Plasmadampfer (9. März 2019)

*AW: Welche WaKü für i9-9900k ?*

Ich hatte mir ja gekauft für 1000 EUR. Z390 Extreme 4, den Prozessor, einen 512GB Samsung Pro Riegel. Ich hatte die ganzen Sachen im Kaufrausch mir geholt.

Ich fahre nur Motorrad, der letzte eigene Wagen war ein Golf II, 1800er mit 84 PS. Jetzt hat mir die neue Firma für die ich seit Anfang des Jahres arbeite einen Skoda Octavia gegeben. Ich wollte Kradmelder werden beim Bund.

Mein Bruder hat mr immer wieder mal ein Auto gegeben.


Ich hatte da Bock drauf, auf i9 - meine GTX 970 mit 3,5 GB Speicher. Ich spiel doch auch gar nicht mehr. Ich spielte einst im Clan mit Teamspeak. Ewig neue Soldaten mit instabilen Rechnern. Einer im Teamspeak, ich installiere jetzt DirectX10. Ich so, Michael, was ist ds fürn Spasti ? Auf WIndows 7 DirectX10 drauförgeln....Da spielste gar nicht, nur PC Probleme am lösen.


----------



## sebgerken (9. März 2019)

*AW: Welche WaKü für i9-9900k ?*

Irgendwas geraucht heute Abend?!


----------



## OkidokiBanane (10. März 2019)

*AW: Welche WaKü für i9-9900k ?*

Mmmmmh  

Also ich entnehme den Posts folgendes  

Entweder ne richtige custom Wasserkühlung bauen oder es reicht auch ein NH-15d, weil er das Gleiche erreicht wie eine AIO 360?

Ist den ein Customkomplettbausatz, auch wenn das ja irgendwie widersprüchlich ist , aus???

Alphacool sinnvoll?


----------



## IICARUS (10. März 2019)

*AW: Welche WaKü für i9-9900k ?*

Wieso soll es widersprüchlich sein? Solange kein Alu mit verbaut wird ist es auch gut.


----------



## Sinusspass (10. März 2019)

*AW: Welche WaKü für i9-9900k ?*

Alphacool ist so ne Sache, die Firma hat ein recht großes Problem mit der Qualitätskontrolle und -sicherung, da kann es vorkommen, dass Beschichtungen schlecht gemacht sind bzw. abblättern, die hauseigenen Pumpen sehr schnell absterben und die Teile von innen verdreckt sind. Bei einer Aio merkt man das meiste davon nicht, das läuft auch wenn da irgendein Mist im Kreislauf ist, aber toll ist es nicht gerade. Abseits davon gibts es einige andere Unternehmen, die nicht teurer sind, aber bei denen man deutlich bessere Qualität bekommt. Wenn du ne Kaufberatung willst, sag nur bescheid.


----------



## OkidokiBanane (10. März 2019)

*AW: Welche WaKü für i9-9900k ?*

Würde ich auf jeden Fall gerne haben (eine Kaufberatung) !!!


----------



## Patrick_87 (10. März 2019)

*AW: Welche WaKü für i9-9900k ?*

ich habe den 9900k mit einer Corsair 360mm AIO am laufen gehabt, übertaktet hatte ich auch und trotzdem keine Probleme gehabt. Erst ab 5ghz auf allen Kernen erreichst du manchmal im Prime Stresstest 92° , aber alle Kerne auf 4,9 gab bei mir keine Probleme. Und zu der Frage mit den Sata Anschlüssen auf dem Board , welche Pumpe braucht denn Sata auf dem Board ?


----------



## Lios Nudin (10. März 2019)

*AW: Welche WaKü für i9-9900k ?*

*Variante 1*: Noctua NH-D15 --> günstiger, leise und gute Kühlung der CPU.

*Variante 2*: AiO-Wakü --> Alphacool Eisbaer 420 für 150€. Warum?

1.) Pumpendefekt außerhalb der Garantie --> Austausch der Pumpe möglich.

YouTube

2.) Hast du auf deine AiO keinen Bock mehr, wirst du den Nexxxos 420mm Radiator und die Eisbaer Solo einzeln auf dem Gebrauchtmark los. Zur Mülltonne bei einer defekten Asetek und Co. AiO hast du hier also eine Alternative.

3.) Willst den Kreislauf mit weiteren Kompenten erweitern/umbauen, ziehst du das Stromkabel an der Eisbaer Solo vom Mainboard ab und hast schonmal einen 420mm Kupferradiator und CPU Wasserkühler (Nexxxos XP3), der ca. 3°C hinter aktuellen Spitzenkühlern zurückliegt. 
Die Eisbaer Solo als Kühler/AGB/Pumpeneinheit kannst du auch mit abgeschalteter ALC DC-LT Pumpe in einem Kreislauf mit einer DDC oder D5 + zusätzlichen AGB problemlos einbinden.

Kühlerübersicht

4.) Die klackernden Schrottlüfter Eiswind 12, die seit der Cooler Master Eisberg (von Alphacool produziert) von vor 6 Jahren zum Einsatz kommen, würden endlich durch brauchbare BQ Pure Wings 2 ersetzt. Zusätzliche kosten durch andere Lüfter sind damit nicht nötig.

*Variante 3*, die ich bevorzugen würde: Custom Wakü --> im folgenden Thread Ideen/Anregungen sammeln und dann einen eigenen Vorschlag posten, der dann von der Wakü Community kommentiert werden kann: Wakü: Zusammenstellungen / Kaufberatung


----------



## OkidokiBanane (11. März 2019)

*AW: Welche WaKü für i9-9900k ?*

Hallo, ich habe jetzt die Eisbär Variante gewählt, nur um flott einen Rechner zu haben. Ich würde gerne den Kühler nach aussen verfrachten und bräuchte dann dazu ja wahrscheinlich einen Slot mit Kupplung (sowas gibt es?) und längere Schläuche wo kann ich sowas finden. Sorry ich habe echt gar keinen Plan


----------



## IICARUS (11. März 2019)

*AW: Welche WaKü für i9-9900k ?*

Momentan sind diese von ALC im Angebot:
Alphacool Eiszapfen HF Schnellverschlusskupplungsset G3/8 IG mit Reduzierer G1/4 mit Schottverschraubung
Alphacool Eiszapfen HF Schnellverschlusskupplungsset G3/8 IG mit Reduzierer G1/4 - Chrome

Slotblenden gibt es auch: 
Slotblende mit 2x Schlauchdurchfuehrung
Alphacool HF 38 Slotblende Panama

Schlauch würde ich Mayhems Ultra Clear oder EK Water Blocks EK-Tube ZMT nehmen.
GGf. brauchst du noch Anschlüsse dazu.

Es gibt auch Koolance gute Schnellkupplungen: 13/10 mm Schnellverschluss online kaufen


----------



## Lios Nudin (11. März 2019)

*AW: Welche WaKü für i9-9900k ?*



> Ich würde gerne den Kühler nach aussen verfrachten



Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe, soll der Radiator neben dem Gehäuse auf dem Boden oder dem Schreibtisch aufgestellt werden. 

- Bei "Slot mit Kupplung" denkst du vermutlich an so etwas: 

http://shop.watercool.de/epages/WatercooleK.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Products/50601

- Die Alternative, um den Durchgang beliebig am Gehäuse zu setzen und keinen PCI Slot zu verlieren:

2x http://shop.watercool.de/epages/WatercooleK.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Products/50336 oder http://shop.watercool.de/epages/WatercooleK.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Products/50335

- Die Eisbaer hat 11/8er Schraubanschlüsse. Wenn du die beiden enthaltenen Schnellkupplung und die vier Schraubanschlüsse weiterhin nutzen willst, brauchst du entsprechenden 11/8er Schlauch.

Eine Möglichkeit, die ich selber einsetze: 3x Tygon R6010 Norprene Schlauch, 11,2/8mm ab €'*'4,89 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Wenn du auf dickeren Schlauch setzen willst:

Mayhems Ultra Clear Schlauch 16/10 mm - 1m

https://www.caseking.de/anschluss-g1-4-zoll-16-10-gerade-nickel-wasc-215.html

http://shop.watercool.de/epages/WatercooleK.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Products/50318


----------



## OkidokiBanane (13. März 2019)

*AW: Welche WaKü für i9-9900k ?*

Hallo, vielen Dank für die Infos, ich habe auch Alphacool angeschrieben die schrieben mir ich muss alles neu "verschlauchen" und kann die vorhandenen nicht nutzen. Finde ich doof  Daher werde ich den Radiotor jetzt einmal einbauen und schauen auf welche Temps ich komme wenn es dann nicht reichen sollte muss ich wohl loslegen, aber erstmal abwarten, ich habe eben auch noch Zusatzlüfter für das Gehäuse bestellt, da gehen ja einige rein und werde dann hoffentlich den Radiotor soweit unten montieren können, dass ich oben im Deckel noch drei Lüfter unterbringen kann die die Luft dann rausballern. Im Seitendeckel versenke ich noch 2 120er die Luft reinpumpen so sollte dann eigentlich das Ding ziemlich gut belüftet sein, nur mal gucken wie laut es dann wird


----------

